# 'Best' reputation for playing Chopin



## Jaded (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi. Newbie. In the opinion of members, which pianists would have a highly regarded international reputation for interpreting and playing Chopin's piano pieces.
T I A
J


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Uhhhh... Pollini? There are lots of them, afair. Personally I enjoyed Pollini's interpretations the most, but some don't really like him. Just check 2-3 same recordings with different musicians playing em. This should do the trick.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pollini, Michelangeli, *Moravec*, Pogorelich, Rubinstein, Horowitz, *Blechacz*, Argerich...


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Pollini is one of my favourite pianists. I recently bought a CD that featured Stravinsky's 3 Dances from Petruschka and Prokofiev's 7th Piano Sonata. Both of these pieces, played by Pollini, were mindblowing.


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

many pianists, of course, and certainly, Chopin himself…


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Alnitak said:


> Chopin himself…


How do you know? Have you seen him playing? Maybe he composed music that he couldn't perform himself?!


----------



## species motrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Dinu Lipatti does some good Chopin.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aramis said:


> How do you know? Have you seen him playing? Maybe he composed music that he couldn't perform himself?!


I once attended a concert in which the conservatoire's orchestra played Chopin's first concerto. The conductor gave a few hints about the work and the composer previously to the execution of the work... I recall he had read Chopin wasn't actually THAT good when performing his pieces, and would be easily surpassed by many 19th concert pianists.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Alfred cortot...


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

I had this idea, as I watched videos showing an amateur, Bruno Chapuis, who seems to play with more feelings his own works than those by other composers.






Mr Chopin probably played his own works with great emotions; I mean, the emotions which inspired him when he composed them. It seems to me that emotions are essential in Chopin's universe.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Alnitak said:


> It seems to me that emotions are essential in Chopin's universe.


Yes, but we are talking here about virtuosity. And you can't know for sure how good Chopin was in this case.


----------



## Jaded (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for replies and contributions. This is sufficient for the time being.
J


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

Aramis said:


> Yes, but we are talking here about virtuosity.


Oh, sorry, I thought that we were talking about the best reputation for interpreting and playing Chopin's piano pieces.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Alnitak said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought that we were talking about the best reputation for interpreting and playing Chopin's piano pieces.


I thought that these words I quoted were your reply for this litte off-topic just above. Sorry if not.


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

Evgeny Kissin.


----------



## Jaded (Mar 6, 2009)

LML. noted, thanks.
J


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

livemylife said:


> Evgeny Kissin.


I second that. Saw his Chopin performance numerous times. Absolutely the best!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Lipatti,Rubenstein,Garrick Ohlssohn,Ignaz Friedman,Hofmann.

Jim


----------

